#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Topkast voor boven een TH-18

## stefke96

Na de verkoop van mijn oude set heb ik besloten om rond te kijken naar wat zelfbouwprojecten.
Er zijn al twee B&C 18SW115 drivers die enkel nog een kast nodig hebben.
Na aardig wat leeswerk, en kijken naar de  plus-en minpunten, heb ik besloten om te gaan voor twee TH-18's.
Uiteindelijk is het ook de bedoeling dat er gemeten gaat worden door iemand met verstand van zaken (of toch zelf een cursus gaan volgen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

Nu moet hier wel nog een top boven!
De DIY van Peter Morris is zeker een goede optie, maar ligt helaas buiten het budget..
Het doel blijft wel zo compact mogelijk blijven, echter denk ik zelf dat een enkel 12" kast het niet gaat bijhouden.

Voor het hoog heb ik twee DE800 drivers liggen met een XR1496 hoorn.
Ook liggen er nog twee 12NW76 drivers, maar die simuleren niet zo lekker in een BR behuizing. 

Een dubbel 12" (of 10") kast in D&B Q7 stijl zou leuk zijn, maar lijkt me niet ideaal na wat leeswerk (geen nette frequentie respons).
Moet wel nog wat spelen met hornresp om eens te kijken wat mogelijk is.
Kasten worden uiteindelijk actief aangestuurd door een 4-kanaals amp.


Heeft iemand nog tips of suggesties?

----------


## beyma

Is het de bedoeling dat je deze toppen ook zonder sub moet kunnen gebruiken? Als dat niet zoveel uitmaakt dan kan je natuurlijk ervoor kiezen om wat in te leveren qua laag weergave omdat dat toch wel door een sub aangevuld wordt. 
Ik heb ook twee 12" topjes zelf gebouwd en deze komen niet onder de 100 Hz maar met 1 sub erbij is het al voldoende voor een feest in een gemiddelde kroeg/sportkantine. 

Je kan natuurlijk eens van goedkoop MDF een kastje in elkaar meppen om te horen wat die 12" doet in combinatie met de TH-18 en je DE800, soms is een beetje 'klooien' best leuk en leerzaam want dat eindeloos simuleren blijkt in de praktijk vaak toch anders....

----------


## PvG

Van dit setje drivers moet je toch wat moois kunnen bouwen. Zorg dat de top iig de 100 Hz haalt. Ik denk dat een enkel 12" top netjes in verhouding is met een TH18.

1 of 2 vierkanaalsversterkers? Per top heb je nl al 2 kanalen nodig. De 18SW115 lust wel wat, dus 2 bridged kanalen is niet overdone...

----------


## stefke96

Dan zal ik deze week eens kijken of ik wat tijd kan vinden voor een simpel kastje te maken, om wat te "klooien".

De vierkanaals versterker is enkel voor het mid-hoog. 
Op het laag komt een tweekanaals of twee gebrugde amps (totaal dus 6 kanalen).
Wat voor versterkers ik pak weet ik nog niet eigenlijk. Een lab kopie is een bijvoorbeeld een optie. 
Voor de processing heb ik een Xilica xp3060 op het oog.

----------


## beyma

Er staat *stond* op dit moment een mooie xp3060 op MP te koop.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stefke96

Waarschijnlijk heb je dan dezelfde gezien  :Wink: .

----------


## stefke96

En de xp3060 komt morgen binnen! :Cool:

----------


## stefke96

De bouw van de TH-18 kasten is begonnen!
De eerste kast is klaar voor het schuurwerk en uiteindelijk een mooie laag(en) warnex.





Ps: Ramon je hebt goed werk geleverd!

----------


## rammon

ziet er goed uit :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PvG

Ziet er prima uit. Wordt toch echt tijd dat we een paar sets naast elkaar gaan zetten. ;-)

----------


## stefke96

Kasten zijn bijna af!
Montage van de m20 en luidspreker wordt zondag (of eigenlijk vandaag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) nog gedaan.
Grill zal op maat gemaakt worden, maar dat duurt nog even.

----------


## sjig

Grille gaat mooi over de gehele voorkant zo te zien  :Cool: 

Komen er wielen onder (of eigenlijk achter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), of een losse wielplaat?

----------


## stefke96

Grill gaat inderdaad helemaal over de voorkant. Die extra 3cm en gewicht neem ik voor lief.

Er komt inderdaad een wielplaat voor de kasten. Echter zal het nog even duren.. wederom zeer druk deze weken.

----------


## beyma

> wederom zeer druk deze weken.




Netjes hoor, kan je trots op zijn  !!  En wat betreft drukke weken.....pfffff....ik ken het gevoel  :Frown:   Ik kom gewoon niet toe aan mijn eigen projecten  :Mad:  (eigenlijk niet normaal deze werkdruk)

----------


## stefke96

En nu is het wachten op de grill  :Embarrassment: 



Het is de bedoeling dat ze as zaterdag eens aan de tand gevoeld worden.

----------


## PvG

Probeer ook even het nummer black widow. Ben benieuwd of jouw kasten ook van z'n plek wandelen...  :Smile:

----------


## stefke96

Daar was ik ook al benieuwd naar  :Wink:

----------


## stefke96

Vandaag de kastjes eens aan een kanaal van de TSA 4-700 gehangen.
Met amper vermogen komt er al voelbare druk uit de kastjes, dus ik ben erg benieuwd als ze een keer vol benut worden.

----------


## Kasper

Ben benieuwd of jouw kasten ook van z'n plek wandelen...  :Smile:  


Da's natuurlijk niet de bedoeling. Het is als een vrouw met geblondeerd haar: hoe dooier hoe mooier :Wink: 

groet,
Kasper

----------


## stefke96

Helaas is dat niet altijd te voorkomen..

Uiteraard zal het wel meevallen als er een top op staat.

----------


## stefke96

De keuze voor de topkast is toch gevallen op de PM90, echter niet met de BMS maar met de RCF ND950.
Liever had ik zelf ook de BMS coax gebruikt, maar dan ga ik gewoon echt over mijn budget heen (en dat is nu al het geval als alles klaar is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Kans is wel aanwezig dat ik ooit nog eens upgrade naar een BMS coax, maar dat zien we dan wel.
Als het zo ver is plaats ik wel wat foto's  :Wink: .

----------


## stefke96

Ampjes voor de subs zijn binnen! Ben op een goede deal gestuit, en heb nu twee DAP TAS 2400 eindtrappen (een per TH-18).
Heb al eerder met de 4000 gewerkt, en die was klankmatig ook al dik in orden.

Ps: naar mijn weten is de stage-amp van dap de opvolger er van, beide hebben bijna dezelfde opbouw.

----------


## stefke96

Gisteren eindelijk de TH-18's een beetje aan de tand kunnen voelen.
Voor mij gingen de subjes laag genoeg,maar miste toch wel wat voelbare druk.
Subjes werden gecrossed op 90 Hz, maar moet wel zeggen dat ik weinig aandacht heb besteedt betreffende de filtering ed.

Komende weken hoop ik meer te kunnen testen, en ook eens aan de slag te gaan met REW (en later hopelijk SMAART).

----------


## beyma

Het topic begon als een top kast project, maar ben je daar al aan begonnen ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## stefke96

Owja een topkast! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Plannen komen hopelijk deze week bij de zagerij. 
Daarna word het afwerken met de bovenfrees, en monteren.

Ga me deze week ook eens echt inlezen in het "meet gebeuren".

----------


## stefke96

Kastjes zijn al een tijdje werkend (en een keer gebruikt) maar heb nog een paar foto's.
Kasten zijn nog niet compleet afgewerkt, her en der nog wat andere boutjes, en uiteindelijk een andere grill.














Binnenkort hopelijk nog wat tijd om aan de slag te gaan met REW. Ook is er wat nagedacht over een uiteindelijk uitbreiding van de set (d&b c4 achtige insteek).

----------


## stefke96

Vandaag ff een kwartiertje met REW bezig geweest (wat overigens mijn eerste keer is). 
Paar dingen miste ik nog wel om het echt goed te proberen; feedback loop, geschikte ruimte, en nog heel wat kennis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Heb even de 12NW76 en de DE800 (op een ME90) los gemeten zonder EQ of filtering.
Én enkel op hetzelfde punt, dus tussen de hoorn en de 12" op 1m afstand (en on-axis).

12NW76:


DE800:


Ik weet dat er zeer weinig uit deze metingen te halen valt, echter verwacht ik wel dat er bij de piek rond de 450 Hz een staande golf oid is.
Kasten zijn vanbinnen nog gewoon kaal, dus geen demping oid.
Verder ziet het van de DE800 wel uit wat ik verwachtte.

Hopelijk komende tijd nog wat meer tijd voor mezelf verder in te lezen in de materie, en nog wat te gaan meten.
Als er verder nog tips zijn..graag!

----------


## stefke96

Nu wat demping materiaal aangebracht achter de 12".
Ook nog eens wat gemeten, en het ziet er al wat beter uit. 





12NW76:
1200 Hz, 12dB/Oct butterworth
0,500 ms delay (was een gok)


DE800
1200 Hz, 12dB/Oct butterworth


Onder de 300 Hz blijft het hobbelig, maar dit veranderd sterk per positie in de ruimte.
Verder net veel meer kunnen doen helaas.


En nog een plaatje met de fase-response

----------


## drbeat

Zien er net jes uit die topkastjes!  Altijd leuk om dit te zien. Mag van mij wel eens vaker gedaan worden..
Ik heb dat destijds ook zelf gebouwd en het bouwen was echt leuk om te doen. Zit er zelf ook aan te denken om t setje wat ik heb nogmaals te bouwen. 

Wat ik me dan wel afvraag waar je de kastjes aan vast houd. Of kijk ik over de handvaten heen?

Kwa meetgegevens zegt dit eigenlijk niet veel, maar je bent nog aan het zoeken en uitvissen hoe alles werkt. Ik zou zeggen lees de boeken eens, mocht je dat nog niet gedaan hebben. 

Waarvoor gebruik je het systeem voornamelijk straks voor? Live? DJ?

----------


## stefke96

@drbeat

Op de boven- en onderkant  :Wink:  , kasten wegen nog geen 20 kg en dus prima te doen (voor mij in ieder geval).

Over het meet gedeelte; ben weer wat verder te komen, en ben wat aan het experimenteren met verschillende filters en hellingen.
Ga binnenkort ook nog een keer graag naar een SMAArt cursus oid, maar dat duurt nog even.

Set wordt het meeste gebruikt voor uitversterking van een DJ en dergelijken. 
Live zou leuk zijn, en het is uiteindelijk het doel dat dit ook mogelijk is uiteraard

----------


## stefke96

Afgelopen week nog een meting binnen gedaan (ja ik weet het  [ :Big Grin: ] ) , maar nu wel met de kast op de grond en een afstand van ongeveer 30cm tot de meetmic. Toen vervolgens een low-shelf toegepast op het laag, uiteindelijk nog een keer op een paaltje gemeten, en nog een high-shelve op het hoog.





Komende weekend waarschijnlijk de mogelijkheid om buiten te meten (als het droog blijft).

----------


## MusicXtra

> Afgelopen week nog een meting binnen gedaan (ja ik weet het  [] ) , maar nu wel met de kast op de grond en een afstand van ongeveer 30cm tot de meetmic. 
> Komende weekend waarschijnlijk de mogelijkheid om buiten te meten (als het droog blijft).



Met de meetmicrofoon op zo'n korte afstand krijg je nooit een goed beeld omdat je bij de geringste verschuiving al snel een paar dB van een van de drivers kwijt bent of juist meer krijgt. Ook het op de grond zetten geeft een onjuist beeld omdat je topkast ineens half-space afstraalt terwijl die in de praktijk meestal full-space gebruikt wordt. Heb je een beperkte ruimte dan zet je de speaker het best midden in die ruimte op statief met de meetmicrofoon op 1 meter afstand. Hoe groter de afstand van de muren des te minder je meting verstoord wordt door reflecties. De pink noise waar je mee meet doe je op laag volume, net genoeg om boven de achtergrond geluiden uit te komen, zo heb je de minste last van reflecties.

----------


## PvG

Eens, maar niet met de volgende opmerking: 



> De pink noise waar je mee meet doe je op laag volume, net genoeg om boven de achtergrond geluiden uit te komen, zo heb je de minste last van reflecties.



Dat maakt dus helemaal niets uit: de verhouding tussen signaal en reflectie blijft constant (met een delay).

----------


## MusicXtra

> Eens, maar niet met de volgende opmerking: 
> Dat maakt dus helemaal niets uit: de verhouding tussen signaal en reflectie blijft constant (met een delay).



Echt wel! Het verschil in dB's tussen reflectie en direct signaal blijft weliswaar hetzelfde maar de verhouding veranderd wel degelijk.

----------


## PvG

> Echt wel! Het verschil in dB's tussen reflectie en direct signaal blijft weliswaar hetzelfde maar de verhouding veranderd wel degelijk.



Euh... de verhouding verandert niet hoor:

verschil [dB] = 20*log(amplitude1/amplitude2) = 
20*log(amplitude1)-20*log(amplitude2)

----------


## MusicXtra

Probeer maar eens....  :Cool:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Probeer maar eens....



Dadelijk beweer je dat je de galm in een kerk kunt verslaan door harder te gaan.  :EEK!: 
Er zijn echt mensen die dat geloven...

Wat is dan het verschil tussen de verhouding en aantal dB's?  :Confused:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dadelijk beweer je dat je de galm in een kerk kunt verslaan door harder te gaan. 
> Er zijn echt mensen die dat geloven...



Ik beweer juist dat je de galm in een kerk kunt verslaan door zachter te gaan. :Cool: 
Ff beter lezen dus. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

> Ga binnenkort ook nog een keer graag naar een SMAArt cursus oid, maar dat duurt nog even.



Dat is zo te regelen. Ik heb een eigen ruimte met alles wat nodig is voor een training. Laat maar horen zodra je er aan toe bent.

----------


## teunos

> Met de meetmicrofoon op zo'n korte afstand krijg je nooit een goed beeld omdat je bij de geringste verschuiving al snel een paar dB van een van de drivers kwijt bent of juist meer krijgt..



Toch ben ik het hier mee oneens.
Als je op 1m afstand, met de mic op vergelijkbare hoogte meet, dan is de afstand tussen de speaker en mic, en het indirecte pad via de grond of plafond niet eens zo gek veel langer. Zelfs met gating, ga je in lagere regionen dan echt niet goed uitkomen met je EQ simpelweg omdat je binnen de impulse tijd zit te werken.
Rekenvoorbeeld:
1m tussen kast en mic, 1m boven de grond is de padlengte van de vloer bounce 2.5m, slechts 1.5m meter langer dan het directe pad. op 100Hz is dat minder dan een halve golflengte, op een niveau van net -6dB.... onder paar honderd Hz kun je de betrouwbaarheid van je meting dus wel vergeten. Ga je EQ'en met je speaker EN mic in de lucht, zeker in een kleine ruimte, dan kun je dus zomaar héél verkeerd uitkomen.

 En met smaart gaat het je al helemaal niet lukken, want geen gating en dus geen enkel onderscheid tussen direct en gereflecteerd geluid.
Als je de mic kort op de speaker zet, op de grond, de speaker voorover kantelt (zodat hoogdriver ongeveer op de mic gericht is), kun je er vanuit gaan dat je van reflecties geen enkele last hebt, en alleen interacties van de speaker en de kast meet.
Uiteraard krijg je een vertekend beeld van het laag, waar de afstraling in half space is tov full space, en dus het niveau opkrikt.
Echter, dit is zo goed als zeker te compenseren met een simpele low shelve.

Nee, doe mij maar gewoon:
Eerst een meting dichtbij, op de grond, daar de EQ op los te laten die echt nodig is voor de speaker en kast interacties zelf.
Vervolgens de speaker op een paaltje, een paar keer middelen op een kleine cirkel met ~1m afstand tot de kast (om de kamerinvloeden er zoveel mogelijk uit te middelen). Dan met hele grove spectrum middeling (1/6 of 1/3 octaaf) een low shelve toepassen, en je bent  99% zeker dat je goed zit.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Rekenvoorbeeld:
> 1m tussen kast en mic, 1m boven de grond is de padlengte van de vloer bounce 2.5m, slechts 1.5m meter langer dan het directe pad. op 100Hz is dat minder dan een halve golflengte, op een niveau van net -6dB.... onder paar honderd Hz kun je de betrouwbaarheid van je meting dus wel vergeten. Ga je EQ'en met je speaker EN mic in de lucht, zeker in een kleine ruimte, dan kun je dus zomaar héél verkeerd uitkomen.



1 meter boven de grond is ook wel erg laag, maak daar eens 2,5 meter van en de afstand die de reflecties afleggen is al gegroeid naar 5 meter. Gevolg is dat reflecties al op -14 dB zitten en je op bijna 2 golflengtes bij 100 Hz zit, dat geeft al een heel ander beeld.
Dit is de manier waarop ik altijd mijn metingen doe, nou zit ik, zoals je weet, in de gelukkige omstandigheid dat ik een 7 meter hoge ruimte heb en de opstelling zo kan maken dat de dichtstbijzijnde wand op 5 meter zit.

----------


## teunos

> 1 meter boven de grond is ook wel erg laag, maak daar eens 2,5 meter van en de afstand die de reflecties afleggen is al gegroeid naar 5 meter. Gevolg is dat reflecties al op -14 dB zitten en je op bijna 2 golflengtes bij 100 Hz zit, dat geeft al een heel ander beeld.
> Dit is de manier waarop ik altijd mijn metingen doe, nou zit ik, zoals je weet, in de gelukkige omstandigheid dat ik een 7 meter hoge ruimte heb en de opstelling zo kan maken dat de dichtstbijzijnde wand op 5 meter zit.



Precies, niet echt realistisch dus.
2.5m is sowieso nogal ERG hoog, want daar krijg ik mn eentje echt niet zomaar een topkast naartoe getild. Gemiddeld tussenpaaltje op sub en je zit niet boven de ~1.70 hart woofer.

Dus, dan komen we toch terug op de vloer, wat zeker in een kleine ruimte, veruit de beste oplossing is.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

> En met smaart gaat het je al helemaal niet lukken, want geen gating en dus geen enkel onderscheid tussen direct en gereflecteerd geluid.



Misschien geen gating maar wel hints zeg maar. Coherentie geeft een flinke hint en in de fase zie je ook best wel dingen gebeuren zeg maar......Je hebt alleen maar een beetje ervaring nodig.

----------


## teunos

True, maar dat maakt het nog niet per-sé makkelijk, zeker als je die ervaring niét hebt.
Waarom moeilijk doen, als het makkelijk (zonder twijfel bij het eindresultaat) op te lossen is?
Op de grond zetten geeft je uitsluitsel, of die gekke fase en coherentie sprong een reflectie is, of toch wel een echt effect van driver+kast dat je kan/moet eq''en.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je hebt alleen maar een beetje ervaring nodig.



Precies! Met die ervaring zie ik snel genoeg of ik tegen de ruimte akoestiek aan het processen ben of de werkelijke output aan het corrigeren. Dat zie ik veel minder met een kastje op de grond en met een microfoon op 30 cm kan ik hooguit een coaxiaal meten, verder niks. Verplaats die microfoon maar eens een paar cm en je hebt een volledig ander beeld. Daarbij probeer ik mijn systemen zo correct mogelijk te krijgen in een opstelling waarvoor het kastje is bedoelt. Een sub processen doe ik daarentegen wel weer met de microfoon op de grond. Tot nu toe toch wel redelijk acceptabele resultaten geboekt met mijn methode gezien de recensies over de systemen waar ik presets voor heb gemaakt.

----------


## teunos

> Verplaats die microfoon maar eens een paar cm en je hebt een volledig ander beeld.



Ik weet niet wat voor een speakers jij hebt, maar er is echt iets goed mis als de response significant verandert bij een paar cm verschil met kast en mic op de grond.
Laten we niet vergeten dat ik het hier constant heb over het eq'en van drivers in hun kast.
Time-alignen is een heel ander verhaal, en zou ik ook niet zo 123 op de grond doen.

Helemaal fijn ook dat jij presets maakt in de toepassing waar ze voor bedoeld zijn, maar die anechoische kamers bouwen ze ook niet omdat daar mensen in gaan zitten luisteren.
Het gaat hier over hoe je een zo zuiver mogelijke meting, makkelijk kunt doen, zonder zelf je jaren ervaring in de strijd te hoeven gooien, terwijl het ook dan nog steeds maar de vraag is of je naar een meet-artefact van de kamer zit te kijken, of een echte interactie van de driver met de kast.
Dan kun je hoog of laag  springen (ba dum tss), maar op de grond is veruit het makkelijkst en betrouwbaarst.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik weet niet wat voor een speakers jij hebt, maar er is echt iets goed mis als de response significant verandert bij een paar cm verschil met kast en mic op de grond.En als ik nou een drieweg top heb, en ik wil op 30 cm afstand meten, waar zou ik de microfoon moeten plaatsen voor een betrouwbare meting?
> Laten we niet vergeten dat ik het hier constant heb over het eq'en van drivers in hun kast.
> Time-alignen is een heel ander verhaal, en zou ik ook niet zo 123 op de grond doen. Time alignen en EQen zijn voor mij twee dingen die onlosmakelijk met elkaar verbonden zijn waarbij het EQ gedeelte voor mij de minste prioriteit krijgt. 
> 
> Helemaal fijn ook dat jij presets maakt in de toepassing waar ze voor bedoeld zijn, maar die anechoische kamers bouwen ze ook niet omdat daar mensen in gaan zitten luisteren. Klopt, daarom krijgt het EQ gedeelte bij mij de minste prioriteit.
> Het gaat hier over hoe je een zo zuiver mogelijke meting, makkelijk kunt doen, zonder zelf je jaren ervaring in de strijd te hoeven gooien, terwijl het ook dan nog steeds maar de vraag is of je naar een meet-artefact van de kamer zit te kijken, of een echte interactie van de driver met de kast. Precies om die reden plaats ik de kast zo ver mogelijk van iedere wand, vloer of plafond, om zoveel mogelijk anechoïsch te meten. Aan je impulse response en, zoals Timo ook al opmerkte, je coherentie kun je zien in hoeverre je last hebt van reflecties.
> Dan kun je hoog of laag  springen (ba dum tss), maar op de grond is veruit het makkelijkst en betrouwbaarst.



Zie blauwe tekst.  :Cool:

----------


## teunos

Eq'en van een laagdriver in een kast, onder een paar honderd Hz, vind ik makkelijker en betrouwbaarder te doen op de grond met de mic dichtbij, om bovengenoemende redenen.
Ik probeerde advies te geven, over een specifiek geval, dat algemeen toepasbaar is. Niet over eq''en van een complete kast in het algemeen of time alignen. Als dat schijnbaar moeilijk uit mijn tekst te halen is ga ik lekker verder met anderen dingen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als dat schijnbaar moeilijk uit mijn tekst te halen is ga ik lekker verder met anderen dingen.



Niet gelijk zulke lange tenen krijgen Teun, tekst is maar tekst en dit keer kennelijk op meerdere manieren te interpreteren.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Het meten van een speaker op 1 mt kan een nogal vertekent beeld geven. Ik was hier niet 100% zeker van maar heb even een klein experiment gedaan.

https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...847.png?w=2000 
(groen is op +/- 1 mt roze op +/- 4 mt gemeten vanaf voorkant grill)
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...846.png?w=2000
Het zelfde experiment maar nu met het e.e.a. aan eq 
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...845.jpg?w=2000

Mic's stonden op het midden tussen rand onderkant hoorn en de bovenkant 12". Coherentie geeft aan dat de meting een soort van ok is. Voorbij 6 tot 8K loopt die iets terug (iets met een beetje wind en hoorn reflecties).
Beetje jammer van die luchtmacht basis iets verder op die het een goed plan vinden om de hele dag te kijken of die straaljagers wel in de lucht blijven :-(

Beetje jammer dat het bouwen van een reflectie loze ruimte een soort van kostbaar is.....

----------


## MusicXtra

Timo, denk dat je hier nogal veel last blijft houden van de grond. Wanneer ik ga meten om een preset te ontwikkelen zet ik de top een heel stuk hoger.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nope is niet de grond. Reflecties zie je terug in coherentie en die is zo vlak als het maar kan.

Heb er niet aan gedacht om de live IR er bij te pakken sorry. Wou het alleen even weten voor mijn eigen informatie.
Ik heb die speaker juist met de rand bij het gras gezet om grond reflecties te verminderen/voorkomen.

----------


## teunos

Mooi om te zien dat je hier even de tijd voor genomen hebt Timo!
Volgens mij is het punt hiermee dus wel vrij duidelijk.
Als aanvulling; Deze meting is gemaakt boven de 400Hz, daaronder is het verhaal nog een stukje erger.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

> Mooi om te zien dat je hier even de tijd voor genomen hebt Timo!
> Volgens mij is het punt hiermee dus wel vrij duidelijk.
> Als aanvulling; Deze meting is gemaakt boven de 400Hz, daaronder is het verhaal nog een stukje erger.



Dit was alleen de hoog driver die dus van af 1200Hz loopt in dit geval. Wind en omgeving geluid was een beetje een probleem (wind jammer maar helaas en die straaljagers hielpen niet echt mee maar goed). Blijkt dus wel dat deze speaker een wat andere respons heeft op 4 mt vergeleken met 1 mt. Daar er een regenbui aan zat te komen ben ik gestopt en ben ik niet echt verder gegaan met de low driver.

1ste reden om dit experiment te doen: her en der heb ik wat artikelen gezien betreffende speakers en een andere respons in het near field vs. far field. Probleem hier bij is dus far field in een ruimte betekent ellende mbt reflecties.

De 2de reden om dit op deze manier eens aan de tand te voelen: tijdens het maken van de screen captures betreffende cardioide sub array's viel het een soort van op hoe goed de coherentie overeind bleef en hoe makkelijk Smaart synchroniseerde op een sub in een reflectie vrije omgeving en dat ik steeds dichter in de buurt kwam van de tijden die Virtual Sim in map aangeeft bij cardioide sub arrays (waar ik in mijn trainingsruimte vaak op 4.5ms uit kwam werd het op eens ik meen 3.5ms).

Bij deze screen capture viel het me op hoe goed de coherentie zich hield in het low mid gebied:





wat mij in mijn trainingsruimte nooit opgevallen was is de respons in het hoog: voorbij de 2K tot aan 4 a 5K zie je een aantal sprongen in de frequentie respons. Na een chat met Dave Gunnes werd het me wat duidelijker wat ze +/- hebben gedaan bij Fulcrum Acoustic (heeft oa. te maken met on/ofaxis respons en drivers in het algemeen).

(Mijn trainingsruimte heeft 0 acoustic aanpassingen (i.v.m. de betonnen ramp gebieden waar wij meestal speakers neer moeten zetten vandaar dat het daar niet echt opvalt)

----------


## stefke96

En eindelijk wat tijd gehad voor een buiten meting!
Top stond ongeveer 2,30 m van de grond (gras) op een statief, eerste muur op ongeveer 5m afstand.


Heb eerst een meting gedaan totaal, met wat EQ.





Daarna was het de bedoeling dat er per driver een meting werd gedaan, echter blijft het Nederland en begon het te regenen...
De top klinkt al best netjes, vind zelf wat demping bij de 3kHz regio wel wat fijner klinken, wordt dan wat te fel.


Binnenkort de top + sub gaan meten, en kijken wat hier de beste setting is.
Ook ben ik van plan om binnekort een keer naar een cursus van Timo te gaan.
Het laten doen is makkelijk, maar zelf leren is veel leuker  [ :Smile: ]

----------


## stefke96

En weer een kleine update!


Setje is een keer in zijn geheel gebruikt, en het begint een beetje te klinken.
Op het moment een kleine boost rond de ~200 Hz, en wat demping in de 3/4 kHz regio (vind ik zelf wat te aanwezig).
Verder een zeer direct geluid, en zit nog genoeg potentie in om een nog beter resultaat te behalen.


Hopelijk volgende week weer tijd om wat te gaan meten.


Ook betreffende de versterking is er wat veranderd. 
-Laag QSC PL380 (komt een 18sw115-4 in de kasten)
-Mid QSC PL340
-Hoog Samson servo 260


En die laatste wil ik nog vervangen met een 1he versterker.


Ook komen er binnen een aantal weken nieuwe op maat gemaakte grills.
Zeker niet goedkoop, maar maakt net het verschil naar mijn mening.

----------


## MusicXtra

> -Hoog Samson servo 260
> En die laatste wil ik nog vervangen met een 1he versterker.



De kwaliteit van de versterker op het hoog is erg belangrijk, zou je daar dan ook een QSC PL voor adviseren. :Cool:

----------


## stefke96

Was al aan t denken aan een powersoft d2000 oid.
Of uiteraard nog een qsc pl.

----------


## MusicXtra

Powersoft is top! Belangrijk voor het hoog is de slew rate belangrijk, bij Powersoft is die 50 V/uS waar anderen niet verder dan 10 V/us komen.

----------


## PvG

> Powersoft is top! Belangrijk voor het hoog is de slew rate belangrijk, bij Powersoft is die 50 V/uS waar anderen niet verder dan 10 V/us komen.



Dit is idd een puntje van aandacht bij klasse D-amps, maar is niet meteen een probleem:
Een sinus: u(t)=A*sin(2pi*f*t) [V], met A=amplitude, f=frequentie, t=tijd.
Dan is de afgeleide: u(t)/dt=A*2pi*f*cos(2pi*f*t) [V/s].
Max bij t=0 > slewrate > A*2pi*f [V/s].
Dus: A < slewrate / (2pi*f) [V].
Bij 20kHz en 10 V/us is de piek amplitude dus 80V, of 800Watt piek bij 8 Ohm.
Dit zit op het randje voor drivers zoals de coax BMS (kan >1kW piek hebben), maar voldoende voor een doorsnee hoogdriver.

De frequentie- en faseresponse bij hoge frequenties is voor klasse D-amps het grootste issue (door het uitgangsfilter na de hf-schakelende eindtrap). Een goede conventionele klasse AB/H/G-amp doet het op dit vlak meestal beter. 

Maar de Powersofts klinken idd top. ;-)

----------


## stefke96

Iemand toevallig ervaring met de digam reeks eigenlijk? Is uiteraard van een andere generatie dan de K en X reeks.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Iemand toevallig ervaring met de digam reeks eigenlijk? Is uiteraard van een andere generatie dan de K en X reeks.



De Digam reeks moet je links laten liggen, het is bij die reeks niet de vraag óf maar wanneer hij stuk gaat.

----------


## stefke96

Heb voor een goede prijs een db technologies mt-530 kunnen overnemen.
Plan is om later over te stappen naar nog een QSC PL.

Ook zijn de nieuwe grills besteld! Zeker niet goedkoop, maar maakt het geheel wel af.

----------


## stefke96

En ze zijn binnen!  [ :Smile: ]

----------


## stefke96

Iemand toevallig nog tips voor het soort schuim? Zie bij de meeste fabrikanten geen standaard "speakerschuim" vandaar..

----------


## stefke96

Resultaat TH-18 



Achteraf had ik wel gekozen om de Warnex te (laten) spuiten ipv rollen.

----------


## stefke96

Nieuwe update:

Alles heeft aardig stil gelegen door mn laptop die een lading cola over zich heeft gekregen..  :Frown: 

De B&C 12NW76 gaat (hoogst)waarschijnlijk vervangen worden.
Op dit moment is een Faital Pro 12HP1020 op het oog. 
De 12NW76 heeft flink veel EQ nodig in het laag om op enigszins vlak te zijn, vandaar de keuze.

Met name de 12HP1020 paste wel ivm de versterking.
Kast moet wel geschikt zijn voor de HP1020, poort is anders nog wel aan te passen.

----------


## stefke96

Nog een update!

Er komen nieuwe topkasten. Groter net volume, Br Poorten in het front, en de kasten worden volledig actief.

----------


## stefke96

Update: toch nog aan de slag gegaan met de eerste kasten.

Laatste tijd nog bezig geweest met de topjes, en heb er dan ook een passieve crossover voor gemaakt.
Had het mee zitten dat B&C een net schema had voor de gebruikte componenten.

Zonder EQ:

Met EQ (6 punten uit mijn hoofd):


Metingen waren helaas in een te kleine ruimte, en had dus wat last van reflecties.

Volgende agenda punten:
-Off-axis metingen
-Experimenteren met een gesloten kast
-SMAART cursus (die ik al een tijdje aan het uitstellen ben  )

Hopelijk vanavond nog tijd om betere metingen te doen.

----------


## Needmoresound

Cool project, ik krijg er zin van om ook wat te bouwen! Hoe bevallen de subs, houden ze de toppen bij? En mis je nog druk in het laag, of lag het aan de ruimte?

----------


## stefke96

Heb ondertussen geen TH-18 kasten meer, ze waren me toch iets te lomp, en heb ze voor een nette prijs kunnen verkopen.
Heb hier nu 6 (waarvan 4 geladen) iven hybride kasten staan, geladen met de BMS 18S430v2, om 3 subjes per kant bij te houden heb ik er 2 d&b c7 achtige topjes boven.
Echter is daar wel nog wat werk aan nodig, kans is groot dat er een nieuwe HF driver in komt, de crossover ligt te hoog op het moment (nu 1200 Hz).

Wat betreft de toppen van dit topic:
Ze werken nog steeds perfect, en er komt genoeg output uit.
2 hybride is wel net iets te veel, je komt dan wat mid te kort.
Betreffende de laagweergave, deze is zeker niet top, maar ik gebruik ze ook enkel als top.

Hele set wordt nu aangestuurd met 2X Itech 4000, waar ik van plan ben om beide Itech 4000 te verkopen, en er een 8000 voor terug te nemen.
De hoorngeladen top wordt komende week bi-amp aangestuurd, om zo wat aan de time-allignment te doen.

----------

